# جهاز الصدمات الكهربائية (defibrillator)



## سليمان الحيزان (5 ديسمبر 2007)

يعد جهاز الصدمات من أهم الأجهزة في المستشفى ولابد من وجودة في كل قسم من الاقسام 
وهذا تقرير مبسط عن الجهاز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله عطاء متتالي وموضوع ينافس الاخر .

تحية حب وتقدير .


البغدادي :20:


----------



## hmhegypt86 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (8 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز ... سليمان الخيزران ... جهد أكثر من رائع ... بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير .... بالتوفيق دائماً ....


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو موئل (25 مايو 2010)

عطاء مستمر وإلى الأمام والله الموفق


----------



## waleed_w91d (29 مايو 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ع هذا الموضوع


----------



## e.berakdar (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## taghlob5 (10 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ يجزيك الخير ربي


----------



## ايمن بدرالدين (30 يناير 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع


----------



## أبوزيد محمد (1 فبراير 2011)

معلومات جميلة شكرا جزيلا


----------

